# We are moving to PA, need to help



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

ANy good horse haulers youv heard or used? How much do you think it will cost to haul to horses from Port Orchard or Emerald Down's (race track) Washington....any ideas?


----------



## chocolatecreekstables (Apr 14, 2010)

I think you mean Scranton. Try this link. If it doesn't work, go to NewHorse.com and do a search.
Horse Boarding Farms in Scranton, Pennsylvania. Scranton Horseback Riding Stables. Horse Farm Stable Listings in Lackawanna County, PA.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm about an hour and a half south of Scranton. Unfortunately, there are very few good boarding barns in that area, and fewer (if any) dressage barns! I don't know much about this place, but I've heard they are one of the few instructional barns up there. Welcome to Over The Hill Farm Equestrian Center


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

there is a dressage trainer just outside of scranton, maybe clark summit and she moved from canada to Pa . her name is *Michele* LeBarre. I've had two horses with her for training, never rode with her but I know her training methods are good and the horses were welll taken care of. It depends on your riding level and the price you can afford for a higher level dressage trainer at your facility. do a search on her and I can give you her number on a pm if you request it.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I will look onto the leads you gave me, We ( my best friend who I am moving with) are willing to go out about an hour if we have to. I will let you know what all I find!


----------



## BlueEyed paint (Mar 19, 2010)

If you are still looking for a shipper i used Done Right Hauling out of texas they were great and kept in contact. My mare came off the trailer in great health for what a person could expect for a horse that hasnt been hauled much.

Done Right Hauling


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you! Im glad your horse hada good experaince, I hate it when they havea bad one


----------

